# Schütz bleibt erregt (durch Selbstinduktion!?)



## poppycock (9 März 2009)

Hallo liebe SPSler-Gemeinde,

ich habe ein ganz komisches Phänomen beobachtet, ich versuch's mal zu beschreiben:

Das Schaltgerüst sitzt mehrere hundert Meter von der eigentlichen Anlage entfernt. Vor Ort in der Anlage sitzt ein Auswertgerät, dass je nach Auswertung einen Kontakt schließt oder öffnet. Im Normalfall ist dieser Kontakt geschlossen und "schickt" die 230V, die aus dem Schaltgerüst kommen, wieder zurück ins Schaltgerüst zum Schütz (A1-Spulenanschluss).
Öffnet das Auswertgerät den Kontakt, so fällt das Schütz auch ab, aber nicht zuverlässig!
Aus irgendwelchen Gründen kann es passieren, dass das Schütz trotz geöffnetem Kontakt am Auswertgerät erregt bleibt.
Ich habe die Spannung an der Schützspule gemessen: knapp 70Vac.
Kurz, nachdem mir der Messwert angezeigt wurde, fiel das Schütz ab und die Spannung sprang gegen Null.
Die Spannung hat sich demnach wohl über das Messgerät entladen.
Jetzt können wieder ein paar Schaltspiele durchgeführt werden, bis das Schütz erneut erregt bleibt.

Die Kabel sind nicht geschirmt und ein Umbau auf geschirmte Kabel kommt absolut nicht in Frage!
Weil die Kabel ungeschirmt sind, verhalten die sich garantiert wie Kondensatoren und speichern Energie (Ladung)...
Würde ein RC-Glied, das parallel zur Schützspule angeschlossen wird, das Problem beheben (es handelt sich hierbei um 230V Wechselspannung)?
Wenn ja, dann habe ich gehört, dass man das RC-Glied dimensionieren muss. Wie geht man da vor?

Vielen Dank,
poppycock


----------



## t-poke (9 März 2009)

Hallo,

ganz einfache und schnelle Loesung: Gluehlampe 230V ca 5VA parrallel zur Schuetzspule schalten und Du bist alle Sorgen los. Zugegeben nicht die eleganteste Loesung, aber Du hast Ruhe!

MfG


----------



## TommyG (9 März 2009)

ACK,

Hatte das Prob mir 230er Koppelrelais an ~ 50 m NYY. Abhilfe war ein ordentliches Leistungsschütz, für die 'Last' ~ 1000 überdimensioniert ( ON/ OFF Signal am Umrichter) aber stabil.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## maier21 (9 März 2009)

Hallo Poppycock,
ich denke du hast ein Problem mit langen parallel verlegten Steuerleitungen mit AC betätigten Schützen. Da kommt der Einfluß der Leitungskapazitäten zum tragen. 
Wenn die "Hin" und "Rückleitung" zum schaltenden Kontakt über eine lange Strecke parallel geführt werden und der befehlsgebende Kontakt am Ende liegt, besteht über diese Strecke eine Kapaziät die mit der Entfernung immer größer wird. 
Dann bildet sich ein RL (Spule) C (Leitung) Glied, über das bei Wechselspannung ein Strom fließt, auch bei geoffneten Befehlsgeber.
Bei geschlossenem Schütz reichet ein sehr geringer Strom damit das Schütz nicht abfällt.

Abhilfe: 
Den Befehlsgeber in die Nähe der Steuerspannungseinspeisung setzen
oder
ein Widerstand parallel zur Schützspule
oder
DC Betätigte Schütze verwenden.

Gruß
Maier 21


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2009)

Hallo Poppycock,
ich würde mich hier grundsätzlich den Ausführungen von *maier21* anschliessen ...
Ein RC-Glied würde m.E. den beschriebenen Effekt nur noch verstärken. 

Gruß
LL


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2009)

Woher kommt der Energie wenn der Auswertegerät das Kontakt geöffnet hat ? Leitungskapazität kann nur ein geringe menge Energie speichern.
Aber der Idee ist interessant. Lies hier: Physikalische Unmöglichkeit des Perpetuum Mobiles



> Würde ein RC-Glied, das parallel zur Schützspule angeschlossen wird, das Problem beheben


 Also, es gibt zur zeit kein RC-Glied oder Varistor.
Bei 230VAC muss grundsätzlich ein RC-glied oder Varistor installiert werden. Ansonsten verschleissen die ansteuerkontakten sehr schnell.
Der Kontakt im Auswertegerät ist durch der fehlender RC-Glied jetzt defekt. Es ist der Grund dafür das Du 70V messen kannst.


----------



## maier21 (10 März 2009)

@JesperMP;

Wir sprechen hier von 230V / 50Hz und nicht von DC. Daher fließt ein Strom weil sich ein RLC Glied bildtet.

Gruß
Maier21


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2009)

@maier21

....Gelöscht....

Ok, jetzt verstehe ich was Du meinst.
Aber dan sprechen wir um _wirklich_ lange Leitungen. 
Zwisschen einzeladern in ein Kabel gibt es ein gewisse Kapazität, aber nur ganz wenig.
Ich stelle mich vor, das bevor es wird ein Problem mit Leitungskapazität, hat man ein Problem mit Spannungsfall.

Wenn es kein RC-Glied über gibt bei den Schütz, dann wird es früher oder später ein Problem mit der Relaiskontakt in Auswertegerät.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2009)

@Jesper:
Denk bitte daran, dass *poppycock* von einer Leitungslänge von *mehreren hundert Metern* gesprochen hat. Vom Querschnitt hat er vorsichtshalber nichts geschrieben. Ich könnte mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass du eine Leitungskapazität erhältst, die bei 50Hz schon von sich aus einen gewissen Stromfluss zuläßt. Ist eine Kontakt festgebrannt, dann schaltet er auch bei abgefallenem "Schütz" voll durch - nicht jedoch ein bißchen sodaß an der Schützspule noch 70V zu messen sind ...
Außerdem - sprechen wir hier wirklich von einem Schütz oder eher von einem Hilfsrelais ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2009)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und Beschreibungen!

Ein DC-betätigtes Schütz geht nicht, da müsste man alles in der Verdrahtung ändern. Aber ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt, einen Verbraucher parallel zur Schützspule anzuschließen, aber schaltet dann auch noch das Schütz zuverlässig?

Wir haben den Strom gemessen, der fließt, wenn das Schütz eigentlich abfallen sollte: ca. 4mA.
Da alle Kabel parallel verlegt wurden, erschwert das so einiges, aber wir haben nun eine Ader vom Kontakt mit einer Ader in einem anderen Kabel getauscht. Danach lösten wir mehrere Schaltvorgänge aus und das Schütz fällt wie gewünscht ab. Eine erneute Strommessung ergab ca. 1,8mA und die Spannung lag mit ca. 5V an.
Jetzt muss es sich in der Praxis beweisen... Kann in ein paar Tagen mehr davon berichten!

Gruß,
poppycock


>> Edit: Der Leitungsquerschnitt beträgt 2,5mm² und es handelt sich um ein kleines Hilfsschütz mit vier Schließern.


----------



## Solaris (10 März 2009)

poppycock schrieb:


> Hallo liebe SPSler-Gemeinde,
> 
> ...
> Die Spannung hat sich demnach wohl über das Messgerät entladen.
> poppycock


Was ist das bitte für ein Meßgerät, ein Amperemeter?



poppycock schrieb:


> Jetzt können wieder ein paar Schaltspiele durchgeführt werden, bis das Schütz erneut erregt bleibt.
> poppycock


Das hört sich an wie klebende Kontakte.



poppycock schrieb:


> Weil die Kabel ungeschirmt sind, verhalten die sich garantiert wie Kondensatoren und speichern Energie (Ladung)...
> poppycock


Was ist das für eine Physik?



poppycock schrieb:


> Würde ein RC-Glied, das parallel zur Schützspule angeschlossen wird, das Problem beheben (es handelt sich hierbei um 230V Wechselspannung)?
> poppycock


Warum probierst Du das nicht einfach aus?



poppycock schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann habe ich gehört, dass man das RC-Glied dimensionieren muss. Wie geht man da vor?
> poppycock


Tip: laß das Meßgerät dran!!*ROFL*


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ist eine Kontakt festgebrannt, dann schaltet er auch bei abgefallenem "Schütz" voll durch - nicht jedoch ein bißchen sodaß an der Schützspule noch 70V zu messen sind ...


'Gut' festschweissen sieht man wenn die Kontakte auf ein Kurzschluss schaltet.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hast, dann schaltet ein 'normalen' Relaiskontakt ein Schütz, ohne das es der üblige RC-Glied gibt. Über die Dauer wird der Kontakt langsahm verbrannt, und kann 'kleben' bleiben. Das kleben gibt ein schlechte Verbindung das die 70V erklären kann. In den Fall wird relativ viel Energie in Relaiskontakt abgegeben. Es wird also schnell ganz warm.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2009)

...jetzt mal etwas anderes, dein Schütz ist nicht rein zufällig neu und von der Fa "Moeller".....?


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2009)

Hallo,

um mal eines klarzustellen, das Schütz bleibt *NICHT kleben*.
Unter "kleben bleiben" verstehe ich, wenn die *Spule komplett von der Spannung getrennt* _(keine Spannung, kein Strom)_ wird, die Kontakte festgebrannt sind  und das Schütz dadurch nicht abfällt.
Relais/Schütze haben doch einen min. Haltestrom bzw. Haltespannung, und da noch ein Strom fließt (woher auch immer) und Spannung anliegt, sind die Werte noch so groß, dass es für eine Selbsthaltung des Schützes reicht?!
Lässt man das Schütz für längere Zeit durch diese "Selbsthaltung" erregt, müsste sich langsam die Energie abbauen, bis das Schütz von alleine abfällt. Testen kann man das nicht gut, da die Anlage ständig benutzt wird. Geht also nur bei Stillstand.

@Solaris:
Theorie beschreibt immer sehr nett, wie etwas zu funktionieren hat, aber in der Praxis sieht vieles total anders aus! Die Leute, die nur die Schulbank gedrückt haben, verstehen dann die Welt nicht mehr, wenn sich die Theorie mit der Praxis nicht deckt! 

@JesperMP:
Ja, du hast das soweit richtig verstanden. Der Relaiskontakt am Auswertgerät ist auf einen Stecker geführt. Wenn ich diesen Stecker abziehe, dann bleibt das Schütz im Extremfall auch erregt, obwohl es abfallen sollte.

Also, noch mal zum Stand der Sache:
Da der Kabelweg über mehrere hundert Meter lang ist und so gut wie alle Kabel parallel laufen, muss sich eine Spannung induzieren. Wenn wir eine Ader auf beiden Seiten freiklemmen, können wir eine AC-Spannung messen (ca. 45V), obwohl eigentlich nichts da sein *dürfte*. Hält man nun ein Ende der Ader gegen Erde, sieht man sogar funken.
Auf diesem weiten Weg dürften die Kabel also als Ladungsspeicher (Kondensator) dienen.
Da wir nun zwei unterschiedliche Kabel für den Relaiskontakt verwenden und wir dadurch einen geringeren Strom und eine geringe Spannung bei geöffnetem Relaiskontakt messen, wird sich in den nächsten Tagen in der Praxis zeigen, ob das Problem noch weiterhin besteht.
Ich werde darüber berichten.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2009)

Hallo Helmut.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...jetzt mal etwas anderes, dein Schütz ist nicht rein zufällig neu und von der Fa "Moeller".....?



Das Schütz ist zwar neu, aber nicht von der Fa. Moeller, sondern vom großen S.

Ich habe schon an ein elektronisches Relais gedacht, dass erst ab einer Schwellspannung sicher schaltet oder man bindet ein Unterspannungsrelais davor ein! 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2009)

...OK. Bei Moeller hätte ich es mir erklären können, weil die so eine Elektronik eingebaut haben damit die eine geringe Spulenleistung ziehen...aber bei einen Standart-Schütz...dann hilft warscheinlich wirklich nur ein 500KW Schütz einzubauen....hast du noch platz in deinem Schrank...

gruß helmut


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hast du noch platz in deinem Schrank...



Leider nein... Aber das Schütz könnte ich in den Kabelboden legen.
Da ist noch etwas Platz, man sieht es nicht auf Anhieb und es kommen dann keine blöden Fragen, warum so ein großes Schütz verwendet wurde... *ROFL*
Erschwert aber jede Fehlersuche! *grins*

Trotzdem Danke für die Info mit den Moeller-Schützen!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## maier21 (10 März 2009)

Hallo,
da es sich um ein S Schütz handelt hilft ev. dieser Auszug aus dem Siemens Niederspannungshandbuch weiter.


----------



## OB1 (10 März 2009)

Hallo poppycock

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das deine Schaltung der auf meinem Bild entspricht.

Wenn ja dann bildet dein Kabel einen Kondensator, der soviel Strom durchläst  um nicht deine Halteleistung zu unterschreiten.


----------



## Solaris (10 März 2009)

Wie wäre es mit kurzschließen der Spule? Also einen Wechselkontakt zum ansteuern und bei abfallen des Kontaktes dann mit dem anderen Kontakt die Spule kurschließen.

PS: Ich bin Praktiker und kein Theorie-Fuzzi, um das mal hier klarzustellen! Und ich denke für alles gibt es eine physikalische Begründung!


----------



## OB1 (10 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit kurzschließen der Spule? Also einen Wechselkontakt zum ansteuern und bei abfallen des Kontaktes dann mit dem anderen Kontakt die Spule kurschließen.
> 
> PS: Ich bin Praktiker und kein Theorie-Fuzzi, um das mal hier klarzustellen! Und ich denke für alles gibt es eine physikalische Begründung!



ja ja und der Kontakt bleibt duch durch irgend einen Grund einmal geschlossen :roll::roll:


----------



## Solaris (10 März 2009)

OB1 schrieb:


> ja ja und der Kontakt bleibt duch durch irgend einen Grund einmal geschlossen :roll::roll:




Der gleiche Wechsler? Unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2009)

OB1 schrieb:


> ja ja und der Kontakt bleibt duch durch irgend einen Grund einmal geschlossen :roll::roll:


Das kann ein Praktiker dadurch verhindern, indem er eine passende Vorsicherung einsetzt  !


Gruß, Onkel


PS:
Uns fehlt übrigens ein "Lichtbogensmiley".


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 März 2009)

hallo,
die lösung von soli ist etwas grenzwertig, jeder kann sich ausrechnen was an kapazität bei mehren hundert metern kabeln zusammenkommt, worst case: abschaltung in der spannungsspitze, danach kurzschluss, da müssen die kontakte was abkönnen.


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2009)

OB1 schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das deine Schaltung der auf meinem Bild entspricht. [...]
> Wenn ja dann bildet dein Kabel einen Kondensator, der soviel Strom durchläst  um nicht deine Halteleistung zu unterschreiten.



Ja, richtig. Diese Vermutung hatte ich auch, vielen Dank für die tolle Veranschaulichung und passender Erklärung!

@Solaris:
Und welche Auswerteinheit soll bitteschön dem Wechselkontakt "mitteilen", dass der Relaiskontakt geschaltet hat? Etwa der zweite Relaiskontakt von der Auswertung? Der Effekt wäre im Nachhinein der gleiche!

@ll
Es wird zwar hier heiß diskutiert, aber ich werde euch bald ein Ergebnis von der bereits erledigten Änderung mitteilen. Nur Geduld... 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Question_mark (10 März 2009)

*Aaargghh*

Hallo,



			
				poppycock schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schaltgerüst sitzt mehrere hundert Meter von der eigentlichen Anlage entfernt. Vor Ort in der Anlage sitzt ein Auswertgerät, dass je nach Auswertung einen Kontakt schließt oder öffnet. Im Normalfall ist dieser Kontakt geschlossen und "schickt" die 230V, die aus dem Schaltgerüst kommen, wieder zurück ins Schaltgerüst zum Schütz (A1-Spulenanschluss).



1) Dein Nick ist einfach bescheuert und schwachsinnig bis primitiv..
2) "Das Schaltgerüst sitzt mehrere hundert Meter von der eigentlichen Anlage entfernt"

Du solltest mal so einige Grundlagen aus der Elektrotechnik zumindestens durch Selbststudium und Eigeninitiative erlernen. Auf der Schiene "Vom Bäcker zum SPS-Programmierer und Elektroingenieur" steht meistens ein Prellbock ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> 1) Dein Nick ist einfach bescheuert und schwachsinnig bis primitiv..


Das lass mal meine Sorge sein, du gekrümmtes, falsch herum geschriebenes S mit einem Punkt als Schniedel!



Question_mark schrieb:


> Du solltest mal so einige Grundlagen aus der Elektrotechnik zumindestens durch Selbststudium und Eigeninitiative erlernen. Auf der Schiene "Vom Bäcker zum SPS-Programmierer und Elektroingenieur" steht meistens ein Prellbock ...


So, wie du argumentierst, bist du schon häufiger mit deiner Visage am Prellbock angekommen! *ROFL*


----------



## Solaris (11 März 2009)

So, auch wenn hier jetzt die Schläge so langsam unter die Gürtellinie gehen, meine Lösung ist unter Punkt 4 nachzulesen.


----------



## poppycock (11 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> So, auch wenn hier jetzt die Schläge so langsam unter die Gürtellinie gehen, [...]



Danke für das Dokument, Solaris!

Ich finde es scheiße, dass man, wenn man Fragen hat, hier in diesem Forum meist als blöd hingestellt wird und nicht auf das eigentliche Thema geantwortet wird. Das ist nicht Sinn dieses Forums!
Man sollte sich gegenseitig helfen und verstehe deshalb die Kommentare vom Fragezeichen nicht!
Achso, Solaris, ich musste doch kontern. Mir macht das keinen Spaß, aber wenn das Fragezeichen mir so kommt...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 März 2009)

Hallo Solaris,



Solaris schrieb:


> So, auch wenn hier jetzt die Schläge so langsam unter die Gürtellinie gehen, meine Lösung ist unter Punkt 4 nachzulesen.


Deinen Ansatz hatte ich völlig anders verstanden. Danke für das nützliche Dokument.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## mariob (11 März 2009)

Hallo,
Solaris hatte ich von Anfang an so verstanden, ich halte aber von einem Widerstand parallel zur Spule gleich welcher Form (kann auch eine Schrankheizung sein) für praktikabler, weil russisch. Und das geht immer.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2009)

*Mal zurück zum Thema ...*

Hallo,



			
				SolariS schrieb:
			
		

> So, auch wenn hier jetzt die Schläge so langsam unter die Gürtellinie gehen, meine Lösung ist unter Punkt 4 nachzulesen.



Ja, das war eigentlich schon von Anfang an klar und deutlich erkennbar. Und auch von einigen Forumsteilnehmern hier angesprochen worden. Für mich war eigentlich damit das Thema beendet. Einfach Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik, mit denen Du jetzt konfrontiert wirst, ohne an den Ursachen der Schuldige zu sein...
Oder hast Du persönlich die mehrere hundert Meter lange Leitung verbrochen ?
Ich denke mal nein ...
Aber wirklich, das gehört in den Bereich der Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik ! 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Solaris (12 März 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...Aber wirklich, das gehört in den Bereich der Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik !



Und darf es deswegen hier nicht besprochen werden?


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2009)

Ich kann mich hier der Meinung von *Poppycock* und *Solaris* nur deutlich anschliessen.
Für mich hat dieses Thema, wie auch viele andere Themen vorher oder welche, die noch kommen werden, nicht mit "das ist doch sonnenklar - das hätte man doch wissen müssen" zu tun. Ich weiß, das *QM* hier im Forum sicherlich einer der "Altvorderen" ist (dessen Beiträge ich auch normalerweise sehr schätze), aber dieses Statement war m.E. unangemessen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## mariob (12 März 2009)

*Begrifflichkeiten*

Auch wenn das jetzt hier droht ein wenig OT zu werden, Ihr habt alle recht (eigentlich). Die Essenz des ganzen für mich war, das hier die Begriffe durcheinandergeworfen und mißbraucht worden sind. Da ich das ganze mehr diplomatisch sehe hatte ich nichts dazu geschrieben, aber wenn hier Elektrotechniker den Begriff Induktion verwenden dann meinen sie diese auch. Und dazu gehört für mich nunmal auch sich mal schlau zu machen (auch durch Fragen im Forum) was das eigentlich ist. Also was ich hier vermisste ist eine klare eindeutige Beschreibung des Problems ohne das ganze mit Halbwissen zu vermengen. Es gehört ein Reifeprozeß dazu, den mußte ich auch durchmachen und um denselben zu ermöglichen gehört da nunmal auch ein wenig Kritik dazu. Naja, und dadurch das hier viele von der Baustelle sind ist der Ton halt auch mal etwas direkter.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## poppycock (18 März 2009)

*Bericht*

Hallo.

Mittlerweile sind ein paar Tage vergangen und wir haben das Problem mit dem erregt bleibenden Hilfsschütz ähnlich wie das folgende Zitat umgesetzt:



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...dann hilft warscheinlich wirklich nur ein 500KW Schütz einzubauen....



Das kleine Hilfsschütz bekam letztendlich durch die langen Kabelwege dauerhaft eine Spannung bzw. einen Strom, obwohl der Kontakt vom weit entfernten Auswertgerät geöffnet war.

Das Hilfsschütz wurde durch ein Hauptstromschütz ersetzt, z.Zt. keine Probleme...
Aber warten wir es erstmal ab! 

Danke an alle, die versucht haben das Problem zu durchdenken und wertvolle Tipps gaben!

Gruß,
poppycock


PS: Außerdem muss ich mich mariob anschließen. *ACK*
Auch Leute, die aus der Elektrotechnik-Welt kommen, bringen manchmal Begrifflichkeiten durcheinander (ich bin absolut nicht frei von Fehlern) und denke, dass man hier im Forum gezielt nachfragen sollte, wo denn eigentlich das Problem liegt, wenn die Frage unglücklich formuliert und nicht verstanden wurde. Das Thema wächst doch mit den Antworten, und am Ende sollte eigentlich immer ein vernünftiges Resultat zustande kommen.
Wenn jeder sofort eine passende Lösung zu einem Problem hat, der braucht kein Forum, sondern hat das Buch: "Die 1000 bekanntesten Fehler in der Elektrotechnik und wie man diese im Nu behebt." zu Hause im Bücherregal stehen! 
Probleme gibt es aber immer wieder und der Sinn des Forums ist der, dass die "Nachwelt" ein Nachschlagewerk bekommt, um bereits aufgetretene Probleme zu analysieren und zu korrigieren.


----------



## chimbo (6 Mai 2009)

*Einfluss von Kabelkapazitaet von langen Steuerleitungen*

Hallo Freunde,
mit diesem Thema habe ich mich in letzter Zeit auch unfreiwillig rumgeschlagen. Unsere Wassersysteme hier in Ecuador in den Anden haben Steuerleitungen bis zu 1500 m (zweiadrig). 

Wir hatten das gleich Problem wie oben beschrieben und unsere Schütze haben nicht zuverlässig geschaltet (vor allem beim Abschalten) und so pumpten die Pumpen einfach weiter. In einem Fall habe ich bei offenem Kontakt 70 Volt gemessen (AC). Das war genug um das Relais nicht abfallen zu lassen. Manchmal ist beim Messen die Spule dann abgefallen. In dem Fall habe ich einfach ein Motor Leistungsschütz genommen, das etwas mehr Saft (60 mA) braucht und dann ging es.  Wir hatten aber in andere Projekte die gleichen Probleme. Als Kollegen die wildesten Vorschläge gemacht haben wie man das Problem lösen kann, habe ich einfach weiter gesucht im Internet.

Nun habe ich gelesen, das man als Richtwert für Kapazitäten zwischen 2 Adern 0,3 microFarad nehmen kann und bei dreiadrigen Leitungen sogar 0,6 microFarad.
Nun, es gibt da mehrere mögliche Lösungen (Schütze mit höhere Spulenleistung, DC Verwenden, dreiadrige Leitung verwenden und kurzschliesen, Parallelschalten von Kondensator oder Widerstand), aber nur eine schien mir sinnvoll zu sein. So haben wir uns entschieden einen Widerstand parallel zur Schützspule anzuschliessen. Die Berechnung dazu sieht wie folgt aus:

R= 1000/C das wäre bei 1500 m und zweiadriger Leitung und 120V:  R = 1000 / (0,3 * 1,5) = 2222 Ohm mit P = U² / R = 6,5W

So habe ich einen 10 Watt Keramik Widerstand von 2.2 oder 2.4 KOHM eingebaut (ich erinnere mich nicht genau) und die Sache funkioniert. Der Widerstand wird etwas über 90 Grad heiß, ich denke das ist kein Problem.

Lieben Gruss aus Quito


----------

